# For Lynn P and G-burg...



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Big congrats to Lynn and Dante for earning their SchH2 today, and to Leesa (G-burg) and Chaos for their new TR2 and OB2. Great job, ladies!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

to Lynn and Dante on your SCH2!!















to Leesa and Choas on your TR2 OB2!!

Would this be at the same trial as Carolina and Gala?? If so WE WANT PICS!! If it was a different trial.... WE WANT 2X THE PICS!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Woooot! Congrats to dogs, handlers, and of course to the breeder!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Just walked in.. Talk about a long day.. But we had A LOT of FUN!!

Big, BIG CONGRATS Lynn!! You rock girl friend..


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Ann Marie Chaffin is an excellent, excellent judge!! Looking forward to trialing under her again..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>*HOLY MOLLY!!! YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME!!! *</span></span> 















Lynn and Dante 















Leesa and Chaos!!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

They were awesome to watch!!! BIG


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Congratulations Lynne and Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!WTG!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Leesa and Chaos from Auntie Lynn.. it's such a pleasure to watch you two perform.

I'm so totally exhausted. Leesa.. I took two wrong exits on the way home.. didn't need to do that....LOL.

I agree with Leesa's assessment of Anne Marie as a judge.. very tough judge, but very consistent across the board. She really takes the time to explain some of the loss of points.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WOOHOO! WTG Ladies!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Awesome job to everyone!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow Congrats! It was a big day today!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Lots of hard work ladies!!!! Contgrats


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Dante took High in Tracking and Chaos got High Obedience, but got robbed of her prize..


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats, everybone! Ear scratches all around!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Sending out a BIG congratulations! How proud all must be!


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

WOW thats fantastic!!!


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Excellent job and BIG congrats







!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Lynn


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Leesa


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you both! You're my hereos!!

Lynn, when are you going for the III? I'd like to be there!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats again! What a feeling that must be!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats Lynn and Leesa!!!!










Kris


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> Lynn, when are you going for the III? I'd like to be there!


Probably in the fall, I'll let you know. Have a few things to fine tune as Dante's getting more intense in the bite work and I need to tighten up the control.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WOW!!! Good work for a lady who spent a month in a cast with a broken foot!

Congrats!!!!!! Have to go see if there are pictures anywhere?????


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Congratulations to Lynn and Dante on their 2 and to Leesa and Chaos on their OB 2 and TR 2.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

to you both.


----------

